# The look of lake effect knocking at your door!



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Took these on the way home, starting snowing later in the day!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How much snow are you expecting?


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Cannot tell for sure is that Rt. 3 before getting into Port Ontario before crossing the Salmon River, down from Selkirk Shores S.P.? Looks kinda familiar...


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

It is Rt3 just before you get into the Port! We only got around an inch for now but it's snowing again. That storm was north so I'm assuming that SandyCreek and points north got more.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, wish it was moving this way! 3-4" would have plows on and schools out early! haha
First snow always makes it a mess around here....

Good luck! Can't wait to see more pics...

Connor


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

new2chevy;631118 said:


> It is Rt3 just before you get into the Port! We only got around an inch for now but it's snowing again. That storm was north so I'm assuming that SandyCreek and points north got more.


any updates?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*any updates*

sorry, it didn't end up snowing too much here. It snowed most of the night but it never got lower then around 35 degrees so it's gone! :crying:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Utica, actually Town of Marcy, NY: We got a dusting over night, but its gone. Might get a few light overnight flurries. They're really not calling for much of anything around here just yet. Plow is not on yet, to early!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

are the go karts put away yet? i never got a chance to race my kid this year?lol thats about 6 miles away


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

We got 5" yesterday morning. Some spots up on the Tug got a foot or better..so heard..Things pretty much melted away to about an 1' or so in spots by me..Makes a total so far within the past 2 weeks of 20" here at the house.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought that was Rt 3! I knew it the minute I saw it... I cant forget that drive. Worked in Pulaski on the ambulance... Always the out of town'ers that wrecked on 81 because of snow!


----------

